# Blue tongue smells worse than a pub toilet on a Saturday night!



## sneeze (Mar 30, 2012)

God help me! Our blue tongue lizard absolutely reeks. It is so bad the dogs farts are actually more preferrable to whiff! 

Our bluey is two and a half years old and we have never had a problem with any smells. His tank is lined with newspaper with shredded paper in his hidey hole. Could the culprit be the two snails he ate yesterday or that he is currently shedding? 

His tank is cleaned top to toe around every 8-10 days and spot cleaned every day or at times every second day. We have never had a problem in the past when he has been shedding or when he has eaten snails.

Funnily enough he is housed in our 11 year olds room (it is his pet) and he is having a birthday party tomorrow. Got to have a laugh as a bunch of boys play COD in his room with this awful smell lingering. Hopefully it will mean they will eat less!

Intend to clean out tank tomorrow. Any suggestions on why he stinks or how to get rid of the smell would be much appreciated. I work in wildlife rescue and the best way I can describe the smell is that of baby magpie poo keeping in mind they are meat eaters. Not sure how many of you have had the pleasure of smelling bird poo!!!


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 31, 2012)

put one of those shoe smell absorbers in a top corner of the enclosure, just use a thumbtack or equivalent to attache it to the roof of the enclosure and make sure he/she cant eat it. 

my beardies enclosures are in the drawing room, so i know how it feels to want to get rid of a stank


----------

